# 3D Image Discussion - Blu-ray, Broadcast, etc.



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Rather than continue my views on 3D in the separate News threads, I figured I'd move it here and let everyone join in with their views on 3D. I have watched a couple of things in 3D recently. The first was the IMAX Blu-ray Hubble. That show was pretty good. I experienced a little bit of crosstalk with my Epson 3010 projector and the glasses that came with it. I've found that the PS3 glasses tend to work a bit better than the Epson glasses and that the PS3 glasses will fit over my glasses.

I've also been experimenting with some broadcast 3D on DirecTV. I missed the Olympic opening ceremony but I set up my dvr to record it tonight. That was what DirecTV had listed in the guide tonight anyways. I'll report back on that tomorrow.

Today I watched about a half hour of Olympic swimming in 3D. When they zoomed in on the swimmers while they were on the starting blocks it seemed ok. While they were swimming it was awful. Everything seemed out of focus and there was no depth to the image. That seemed like a waste of bandwidth to me. I'll try and catch some of the other sports that they will show.

Last night I watched Bullproof on 3net. That show was well done and actually kind of interesting. I have several recordings set up on 3net of some upcoming shows as well - Deep Sea 3D, America's Natural Parks (Yosemite), and there was an African wildlife show as well.

What have you watched and what did you think? My thoughts are that with 4K coming in the future, 3D will end up being nothing more than a small bump in the road.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Since as of last Thursday all I lack is a pair of 3D Glasses, I am probably going to begrudgingly get a few pairs. While I have had an HDMI 1.4 AVR, now and 3 BDP's I was missing the most crucial TV part of the equation. If it were not for the Full 3D Initiative finally making it much easier to buy 3D Glasses and use them across a wide variety of brands, I would probably had held out for moral reasons. However, now that I can buy a pair of Samsung 3D Glasses for literally $20, I am finding it difficult to hold out.

I suppose it says a great deal that even though not a single 2012 Panasonic Plasma comes the Glasses and I knew this full well and did not purchase them says something. I will pick some up in the next few days and try to catch up. However, my thoughts about 3D have been laid quite bare.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dotball (Apr 4, 2012)

I found the 3D broadcast the other day and have two images side by side as you describe.

I don't think my Panasonic Plasma is 3D and the HTPC should not be but, given I have the two pictures, does that mean all I need is the glasses and I will have 3D?

If so, what type of glasses should I get?

Thanks
Cheers,


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Unfortunately, it really is predicated on your TV. What is your TV's Model and we can tell you for sure? As it appears, you would need a 3D Capable Panel. Truth be told, adding 3D meant little to me. Still does not.
J


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

DirecTV's online guide had shown that they were replaying the Olympic opening ceremony last night. They didn't. As a matter of fact they showed nothing. So much for all the Olympics in 3D hype. :foottap: So far it appears that all they are going to show are the events that NBC wants them to. None of the stuff that I want to see will be in 3D. We'll see though. I set up the dvr to record today's full lineup from I believe 8:30am until 6pm. I noticed that DirecTV's online guide shows the opening ceremony being replayed again tonight. Anyone care to wager whether or not it is correct? 








[/IMG]​


----------



## DJ Mike Fury (Sep 4, 2011)

I watched the opening ceremony the next morning in 3D since there is a 24 hour tape delay for the 3D version of the content to come up.. Unfortunately, none of the events will be live in 3D. I give the 3D a 4 out of 10. 3D on cable isn't just that good or clear. There were a few scenes that were cool like the confetti towards the end of the procession of national teams which had the effect of coming out of the TV. There was some crosstalk as well which was cable induced.


----------

